# Onboard Sound goes to sleep every minute



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Guys

I have a problem where my onboard sound switches off, creating a LOUD crackling sound, if no signal is received after a min or so. For example, i'm reading up a forum post, and no interaction on PC, after a min, the speakers (sub incl.) will crackle, and then there'll be silence.

As soon as i click on something, ie. inducing a sound producing action, the crackle will be quick and loud like i switched the power on and off at the mains.

Anyway to prevent this from happening or atleast delay it to like 30mins instead of every min.

Hardware:
MoBo - Asus M4A77TD 
Labtec 5.1 Speakers (Arena 685)

Software
WinWOES 7 Enterprise x64. + SRS Sandbox

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2010)

Can you not adjust the settings in the soundcards audio software?


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 11, 2010)

I checked through and through, nothing on power management anywhere for audio, even set my pc to be on full on high performance, never shut anything down. but still it does this 
I'm afraid it gonna damage my speakers, considering the damn loud noise it makes every off/on


----------



## HalfAHertz (Oct 11, 2010)

It does sound like some weird power save feature. Maybe you should go through the bios and check there?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2010)

I got this from a review site, it may help, here is an extract.......

_Audio playback is nice an clean, with zero background hiss/hum while music is playing back. Due to aggressive power saving mechanisms (the VT1708S is also meant to be used in laptops), if no sounds play for a couple minutes it shuts off power to the speakers, resulting in a loud hum/hiss. This is fixed immediately by playing some music, adjusting the mixer volume, etc, but is super annoying.  There is an easy work-around, however: use the Windows volume control (sndvol32.exe) to mix in just a little bit of sound from MIC or Line In to the output. The sound card doesn't check to see if any actual sound is playing on Line in/MIC, but assumes that there could be and shuts off power saving. I could only figure out how to do this with the Windows Volume control - the VIA mixer (HD Audio Dec) doesn't seem to expose this functionality (edit: it does - click the button below the volume slider to un-mute, and the white arrow at the lower right to show line in, etc.). _


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Tatty_one - will try this when i get home, i'm busy fighting abt a single/dual Channel mem on another front so haven't given this much attention!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 12, 2010)

Check under Device Manager too as it might be allowed to sleep there too.


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 12, 2010)

checked device manager, no adjustments can be made of powersaving there


----------



## 965BlackEdition (Oct 13, 2010)

i did it, all thats done is make the switching "softer" ??? it still goes on n off, just not so loud anymore

- i'm taking the whole bang lot bak to them this afternoon for some RAM issues i have - see "M4A77TD won't post with 2 memory sticks in Dual Channel??"

Lets hope these guys know whats up!


----------



## tehpooiwan (Jan 4, 2011)

I found a  partial solution for this problem. the popping sound will still sound when youturn on your computer and when you shut it down, but now at least you'll have more time before the  popping ocurrs and you have to reconfigure the speakers setup.

the problem all along is a energy saving feature from windows. When it detects sound inactivity it puts the sound card in a standby mode. so the solution is to disable or put a long time for the standby mode to be enabled.

1. Run regedit and navigate to the
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\
CurrentControlSet key. Right-click on the
key and select Find.and search for the DrvAzComIdlePowerState value and then double-click on it. Press delete once to delete the 01 value and then type 00. The full
value should now read 00 00 00 00. now search for  DrvAzComPerformanceIdleTime amd change its value from 2c 01 00 00 to  2c 0f 00 00 . restart your computer. and problem solved.  you will only hear poppoing as startup and shut down. or 1 hour of sound inactivity.

I hope this solution work for you.


----------

